# Friday Pic's



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Might as well get it started. Count the Baby Terrorist'. Most have already gone to there new mommas and daddy's, but you gotta have memories, thanks 2 all you special 2 coolers--you know who you are. rs


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Holy Smokes!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Bukkskin said:


> Holy Smokes!!!


Now you see why I wasn't a regular at Wheeler's this season. rs


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Bukkskin said:


> Holy Smokes!!!


 xxxxxx222222:doowapsta


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Hanging out at Toledo Bend*

Kinsey, campfire and a bald Eagle.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*mine*

1. 16 years today, still dont know how I pulled this one off.

2-5. Why I dont get to fish much anymore, spending all my time at the ball park and loving it. My 10 yr old, Meagan.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang Zac, them youngins sure have grown!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I will toss in a few.
Brazos Bend State Park, And a few abstracts.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Jo Jo checking em out

Me toten the sack for a student in practice round at Augusta

Trey---Hollis----Me

Baffin

Easy

Family fun POC


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*From a zoo trip*

My favorite from the batch.


----------



## Bevo&Pevo (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a sunk one.
History to be torn down.
Pelican.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) My daughter and my father planted this mountain laurel as a seed many years ago. It always makes me happy when it blooms because it means SPRING IS HERE!!!!!

2.) San Antonio and Barbed Wire

3 - 4.) Mesquite limb that fell across the fence. It was huge and really had us nervous as to which way it would roll.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Misc.*

1) ROP looking east at 87
2) crab trabs on the dock
3) no crabs allowed (only in the traps)
4) gulls on the beach


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

i got an appointment to go see this rascal this afternoon...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sunrise at the beach today and couple guys fishing on the rock groin.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Youngest grandaughter had a food fight with herself, and won


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

1) My "entry level" P&S charcoal pit.

2) My hot rod gas grille.

3) My poor mistreated dog.

4) Two 2009 ZR1 Corvettes


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

activescrape said:


> Youngest grandaughter had a food fight with herself, and won


Gotta love it!


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Spring Break*

Was nice and sunny until yesterday. Rained most of the day but made the best of it. Be happy to be back in my own bed tonight.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Stones Bait camp on East Mt. Houston Rd. On Saturdays I could bring a stringer of bass up there and he would give me free Dr. Pepper and Snickers to sit out front so he could tell his customers I caught them on his bait! 

From the Fishing Show last weekend, most of it came from Moes Tackle! :smile:

Big pot of homemade chicken and dumplings last night!

Fundraiser walk all four of my girls went on last weekend...may be a repost, I thought it was cool!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

willt said:


> 1) My "entry level" P&S charcoal pit.
> 
> 2) My hot rod gas grille.
> 
> ...


TWO ZR1s????? Dude that's bad ***! You can drive my truck (565+ hp) if i can drive the ZR1!!! hahaha


----------



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271052&stc=1&d=1268403506


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> TWO ZR1s????? Dude that's bad ***! You can drive my truck (565+ hp) if i can drive the ZR1!!! hahaha


LOL, Those are crazy fast.I have been around racecars most of my life and nothing comes close to these.200+ MPH.


----------



## bayoubum (Aug 7, 2007)

those pics are great..


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I thought this was a great pic...My DIL and kids at the Rodeo. I think I have a 'lil cowboy in the making! :biggrin:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

*Older Pictures, but some of my favorites...*


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

My supper last night......('s what happens when the wife isn't home lol)


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



stargazer said:


> Dang Zac, them youngins sure have grown!


Tell me, she has grown a 1/2" per month for the last four months now. Its killing my checkbook, but she is loving getting a new wardrobe every other month. Just about looking momma in the eyes now. Wont be long at this rate and she will be looking me in the eyes. lol


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

A few pics from Wednesday afternoon, fishing in my pond with my daughter (3). Mudminnows & perch.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*Some from East Matty last weekend*

Had a great weekend fishing but not catching.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Taken On My Way to Stephen F. Austin S.P. For a Ride*

Includes a Pet Cemetery near Bellville


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Seriously this is the best thread each week. Great pics guys. Here are a few of mine.

1) Home as of yesterday
2) Next purchase (LOL I wish)
3) Just a cool image, soccer goal in Chernobyl 
4) Space crapper ((just some of the cool stuff I work with every day)
5) External Tank camera shot (just some more of the cool stuff I work with every day)
6) You can keep your ZR1, Ill gladly have this Geiger GT500 (not mine)


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> i got an appointment to go see this rascal this afternoon...


He can't go to lunch with us...but has requested a "large Doggie Bag!".....


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Horses Butts*

Told my 2 boys and my neice that I saw their reflection up ahead and they said how so I showed them the trailer ahead. My 7 year old niece said "well, I'm the blond" LOL


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*My Baby*

my 2-1/2 yr old Dobie, King.


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Seriously this is the best thread each week. Great pics guys. Here are a few of mine.
> 
> 1) Home as of yesterday
> 2) Next purchase (LOL I wish)
> ...


hey porchoplc what building do you work in. Thats the space crapper for bldg 5.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> ......
> 
> Big pot of homemade chicken and dumplings last night!
> 
> .....


I thought that was cauliflower soup....I was fixin' to email you for a recipe! lol


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

chiefcharlie said:


> He can't go to lunch with us...but has requested a "large Doggie Bag!".....


I like me some aggie Blue. rs


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Pelican Boat*

I love this picture and pelicans. taken in Guatamala as a storm approached.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

snack said:


> hey porchoplc what building do you work in. Thats the space crapper for bldg 5.


 I work offsite for LM. It was just coming through here. I really wanted to try it out lol.


----------



## snack (Jun 20, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> I work offsite for LM. It was just coming through here. I really wanted to try it out lol.


 We show it all the time to tours. They love it and they really love the positional trainer with the camera in it. If your ever get to bldg 5 you got to see it.


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Sons football game last fall
Sons football game last fall
My wife Leslie. We have been married 20 years this week
Our kids with their cousins at Disneyland


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

snack said:


> We show it all the time to tours. They love it and they really love the positional trainer with the camera in it. If your ever get to bldg 5 you got to see it.


I used to get out of the building a lot more than I do now. Kind of sucks but oh well.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

*Pigs fear the Polaris Meet Wagon.*










*It's starting to green up down south.*










*My daughter caulking the seams.*










*Her "Pig Camo"..* 










*Friday nights results.*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

A weekend with my youngest boy. Actually his first deer hunt. As you can tell, we had a ball.


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

awesome pictures TxPalerider!! great job


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*Lacrosse Weekend*

The boys had multiple games this past weekend. I am now a full-on lacrosse mom. It's a great sport. Pads, helmets, and they get to hit guys with sticks. They love it!

1. Ty geared up and ready to rumble
2. Klein 4, Kinkade 3 overtime win
3. Jake, Will, Ty, and Holden - cousins
4. Ty's buddy Jacob putting it on Kingwood
5. At the end of the day, he's still my baby boy


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1. My Best Bud - Rosco - I love this little guy . . .

2. Someone say something about a cook-off . . .


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That dog has an attitude. rs


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Rusty S said:


> That dog has an attitude. rs


That's my son ur talking about. And, you know he loves you. Just because he hiked a leg on you doesn't mean he has an attitude. wg


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

********* said:


> 1. 16 years today, still dont know how I pulled this one off.


I count myself as one of the lucky ones as well. I married way out of my league and for some reason she is still with me. You and I are definitely lucky men!!!:cheers:


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks everyone great pictuures.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My youngest with a friend
Our home away from home (ROT rally 2009)
My youngest boy's birthday .. three generations of Ellerds
Brazoria County Fair Midway
Tim and I at a Bike & Car show


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That kid has a **** on his head. rs


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> That kid has a **** on his head. rs


On his shoulder Rusty...now if it had been on his head that would have been a cool **** skin cap!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Davey Crockett king of the wild frontier...... Love ya Spirit, gotta go mow. rs


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Here are a few pics from a taco grill I fabbed up with some scrap metal I had around the shop.



















*Removable Flat Top*










*Shiner and Tacos*



















*Shredded Beef Tacos
*









*Grilled Onions*


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

waverider said:


> Here are a few pics from a taco grill I fabbed up with some scrap metal I had around the shop.


That's super cool man. Nice job.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

waverider said:


> Here are a few pics from a taco grill I fabbed up with some scrap metal I had around the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! I like that!!


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Cabo Bait theif...










Pirate Booze Cruz...










@ Cabo Wabo...










We cant wait much longer for those warm summer nights...


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

willydavenport said:


> That's super cool man. Nice job.


I agree, back when I lived in the sticks, I had a small fab shop and would build stuff like that often, I miss that...

dang fine pics also ;-)


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

*friday pics*

Never gotten this piece with my chicken before...can you guess? you might have to "think" about it..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hey, I worked for the company that maintains and builds them for 26 yrs (Hamilton Sundstrand ) I worked on the EVA side of the house (Space Suits). Small world, LOL.



snack said:


> hey porchoplc what building do you work in. Thats the space crapper for bldg 5.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Hey, I worked for the company that maintains and builds them for 26 yrs (Hamilton Sundstrand ) I worked on the EVA side of the house (Space Suits). *Small world*, LOL.


Spent 12 years in Bldg 13 with LM doing static and dynamic testing on those, as well as a lot of other items. It is a small world!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

saltyj said:


> Never gotten this piece with my chicken before...can you guess? you might have to "think" about it..


***? Whatever it is,must not have bothered you much.You finished your lunch.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Lesto said:


> Spent 12 years in Bldg 13 with LM doing static and dynamic testing on those, as well as a lot of other items. It is a small world!


I didn't realize so many 2Coolers do or have worked out here. I'm in Occ. Health myself.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Got married 3 months ago today!


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

I was in Pureto Rico earlier this month on vacation. It was in the low 90's there while Texas was freezing! The island is amazingly diverse and beautiful.
I cant wait to go back!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

saltyj said:


> Never gotten this piece with my chicken before...can you guess? you might have to "think" about it..


Appears to be a giz-ZARD.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

A few more from Pureto Rico.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

waverider said:


> Here are a few pics from a taco grill I fabbed up with some scrap metal I had around the shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much for one exactly like that? :cheers:


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

I would love to buy one like that as well.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*me three*



five.0 fisher said:


> I would love to buy one like that as well.


me too, that would be a great compliment to my gas grill. Never seen the flat top idea but that is awesome. Id buy one for sure.

Z


----------



## oldriver88 (May 5, 2008)

Make four.....I want one also!!!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

FYI im talking about the entire set up lol.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

1)John Anderson "LIVE" at the House pasture
2)the Frio
3)"Midnight (the axis dog) on the frio
4)fallow


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Her'es our house that is being built in Seabrook. They'll start brick Monday.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

*Man on the scene*

One of my techs called to tell me he won't be to his next call for a while because of an overturned tanker. Jokingly, I said send a picture.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

JPEG said:


> I was in Pureto Rico earlier this month on vacation. It was in the low 90's there while Texas was freezing! The island is amazingly diverse and beautiful.
> I cant wait to go back!


I lived there for two years back in the mid-70s. Out at the old Ramey AFB outside of Aguadilla on the northwest tip of the island. Absolutely great place. Wish I hadn't taken French in high school!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Great pics everyone.


----------



## saltyj (Aug 11, 2005)

*extra*



willt said:


> ***? Whatever it is,must not have bothered you much.You finished your lunch.


 my wife hated that fact the most...I have an iron stomache. I have seen my fair share, and that was a chickens thinker. cracked me up.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

waverider said:


> Here are a few pics from a taco grill I fabbed up with some scrap metal I had around the shop.
> 
> Nice; I'll buy one...
> 
> ...


Nice; I'll buy one.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

if you havent been outside yet this is how the day is getting started on the island


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

rio frio said:


> 1)John Anderson "LIVE" at the House pasture
> 2)the Frio
> 3)"Midnight (the axis dog) on the frio
> 4)fallow


water level looks good!!!


----------

